# Sick fish...I think



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Comet goldfish was laying on his side not really moving. I thought he was dead. Touched him and he has been fine since. Swimming around and eating. 

No visible issues such as ick or anything. One darker spot just above his left eye and possible 2 small dots lower left gill. Basic water tests came back normal and temp is 69 degrees F. No recent major changes.

Gave him a general purpose cure all I got from the store. I'm thinking it may be stress induced lay over. Not seeing a lot of poop floating or sinking so possibly constipation, how do I do the pea treatment? Any advice is welcome!

20 gallon tank fyi


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi there, sorry that this post hasn't been answered sooner. How long have you had the fish? and how long has the tank been up and running? A photo would help with the mysterious marks. The imbalance could be a genetic trait. The good news is the fish has an appetite, this is usually the saving grace. I would suggest feeding a LOT of green flake floods such as spirulina.......I even went to the extent of feeding rabbit pellets to my carp to vary their diet, tho the excess matter needs to be siphoned off EVERY day. Water changes at least twice a week will speed things up including, recovery, growth, digestion of food etc. 

Good luck, CM


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Just seen your other post. Wow 12 years! Good luck, may just be old age!


----------



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

The goldfish, name H. He died on Sunday. Lost his appetite shortly after my original post and never recovered. Good fish. Taught me a lot about fish keeping and I can honestly say things in my apartment aren't the same. People who don't keep fish dont understand that they are pets just like cats and dogs, a little harder to hold but a pet none the less. 12 and a half years is a good run for fish taken from the feeder tank. I'll be making his tank into a planted tank soon enough. Something I've wanted to try for a while now.


----------

